# See chicken fed to tablesaw



## glucas4 (Jun 9, 2010)

See Roy Underhill feed chicken to a Sawstop tablesaw Link is


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup, and Sawstop sells still another break assembly. Sure wish all that money was going into my retirement kitty.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ya' got me! You fed me to the Youtube! Boka boka bok!...


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't believe I have ever seen Roy use a power tool before.


----------

